# Need to get blown- best backpack blower?



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

I am in the market for a new backpack blower and because I use saws and drills all day, have no idea what I should get- I figure I would appeal to the landscapers out there-
This is for my personal use on my 3 acre yard. I have quite a few large oaks with plenty of leaves and acorns in the fall and tons "squigglies" in the spring (any day now!)
I do have a "Little Wonder" walk behind blower but have lots of planting beds and the property is surround with berms (about 400' of them) that all collect leaves and pine needles and crap.
OK- SO what should I get - Stil, Husquarvarne, RedMax..Black and decker(kidding)...?


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

most landscapers around here use the Redmax,I have an old Echo that still runs strong..

would love to have one with a starter


----------



## TIGHTER MITER (Jul 9, 2011)

Tom Struble said:


> most landscapers around here use the Redmax,I have an old Echo that still runs strong..
> 
> would love to have one with a starter


From what I understand Husquervarne makes RedMax- any idea what is better about them (or worse)


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

this sounds like an ad for c-list:whistling


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Stihl and Echo appear to be the standard around here.


----------



## jkfox624 (Jun 20, 2009)

world llc said:


> this sounds like an ad for c-list:whistling


Between this and yesterdays knockers geez....


----------



## Bill1500 (Nov 26, 2011)

I personally like the Stihl BR600. Plenty of power for blowing leaves around :thumbsup:


----------



## dave19london (May 2, 2013)

I agree 

Stihl BR600 all the way son. They never die..

:laughing:


----------



## DBRhino (Oct 2, 2009)

Count me in on a big thumbs up on a BR600:thumbsup:


----------

